# New acquisition flask Bellatulum x ichiro suzuki x bellatulum



## troy (May 12, 2016)

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160513/ccd3ae606bb66b606401e80952a4a9f5.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160513/efd0c7b872adbf9e43131f0051997382.jpg


----------



## abax (May 12, 2016)

Sending good vibes for those nice lookin' younguns'.


----------



## troy (May 12, 2016)

Thanks angela, I have high hopes


----------



## SlipperMatt (May 13, 2016)

Nice compot. Good condition as well. Wasn't cheap for sure, right? ;-) Source: TON?


----------



## troy (May 13, 2016)

Sam tsui orchid inn


----------



## Justin (May 13, 2016)

Very nice. I would put a gallon freezer bag over the top for a couple weeks to create a humidity tent (leave it open to allow air flow).


----------



## consettbay2003 (May 13, 2016)

I believe it's from the Orchid Inn


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 13, 2016)

They look great! 

Wish you all the best and maybe I will buy a piece or two from you later? haha

Grow them well until then.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 13, 2016)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## orchidman77 (May 14, 2016)

They look great, Troy! Best of luck with these, and I look forward to progression pictures. 

David


----------



## Migrant13 (May 14, 2016)

Nice pick up. Should be a good cross.


----------



## troy (May 14, 2016)

Thanks, I was looking at a few but I went with this because it will have the biggest flowers of his available brachy flasks and I like the dark coloration, although his s gratrix x thaianum is very tempting


----------



## troy (Jul 12, 2016)

2 month progression photo


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice but..... wont they look like bellatulums!?


----------



## JAB (Jul 13, 2016)

LOL! What is Ichiro Suzuki?


----------



## troy (Jul 13, 2016)

Ichiro suzuki is Godefroyae x niveum x bellatulum


----------



## troy (Jul 13, 2016)

Eric you are probably right except these will have flatter petals, not as cupped as bellatulum because of the godefroyae and niveum


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2016)

OK, well keep us posted. That would be an interesting development.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 13, 2016)

Very nice.. Hope you get some nice dark ones out of these..


----------



## troy (Jul 13, 2016)

I just inspected it and saw 2 small ones that hard dark lower leaves that resulted in death...... there was a few fuzzy roots out of the lot but not as much as I expected. I've barely been fertilizing but add inocucor to every other watering, keeping them just damp, I hope they make it


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 8, 2016)

*Paph. (Ichiro Suzuki 'Red Pepper' x bellatulum 'New Red Moon')*

Thought you might like to see an example of a flower from the same grex as the pollen parent. I got this flask from Sam at the 2010 International Slipper Orchid Symposium. This one is very typical of the others that flowered from this flask; we can be sure that Sam chose one of the very best to put back onto _Paph. bellatulum_ for the next generation.


----------



## troy (Aug 8, 2016)

Sweet!!!!! How long did it take for this one to bloom from flask? What is your culture? Seasonal temps?


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm glad you like it. I think you have a really good cross there.

This is either the second or third flowering for this plant. They started flowering relatively soon - about 3 years out of flask with several stragglers still unflowered almost 6 years later. This is probably due to the absence of environmental flowering triggers that might be present in a less constant environment, but the temperature and periods of light and darkness do not vary where these are growing.

These have spent their entire existence since deflasking in the same 4 square feet on a bottom shelf directly over the hydronic heat elements in the phal house where the temp stays fairly constant between 70-74F, 24/7. Seasons are irrelevant because the environment never changes in this location. The T5 fluorescents about 16" above the surface of the leaves remain on a 12 hour on/off cycle year round. This is the area where I normally first put new compots to become established before moving them to an open bench, but this cross was deliberately left in that location to mature (I have way better luck growing brachy types under lights than on the open bench for some reason). Air movement is strong. Media is a mixture of Orchiata #5, perlite, peat and silica sand. Fertilizer is a continuous low dosage of K-lite.


----------



## troy (Aug 9, 2016)

I also use silica sand, limestone rock, perlite, orchiata, charcoal. My days are 90 my nights are 70, they are growing very fast, faster than any other flask I've got, although I don't know what the root system looks like. Blooming 3 years out of flask is very good, I wonder why he crossed it back to bellatum?? For a Bigger flower?? Because yours looks great!!


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 9, 2016)

It's remarkable how often plants grown directly from flask in ideal conditions will grow and mature faster than those acquired by almost any other means. It has been my experience that it is really important to do everything possible to keep up that momentum because if any adverse conditions slow them down, it's often difficult to get back on course.

Bigger flower would certainly be one good reason. While these have very nice form and markings, they are all on the smallish side. 

If the plants you have were then crossed back onto _Paph. bellatulum_ one more time, there is a good chance that at least some of the resulting seedlings from that cross would be nearly impossible to distinguish from 100% _Paph. bellatulum_.


----------



## troy (Aug 9, 2016)

Ichiro suzuki has a small percentage of godefroyae and niveum, the niveum could be a contributing small factor but crossed back to bellatulum twice would just about make it 95 ./° bellatulum, you mentioned silica sand...... I was having a hard time with paph angelina kruger sandy x haynaldianum I added sand in the mix in 5 days I had new roots growing on them so I added them to my ichiro flask, don't know why it helps so much.......I keep my flasklings always moist and very warm, I hope I have success


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2016)

thanks for sharing Scott.


----------



## Markhamite (Aug 9, 2016)

Beautiful seedlings. Bon chance!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2016)

Great spots!


----------



## abax (Aug 9, 2016)

Super spotted and just wonderful Scott. Good vibes arriving daily Troy>>>>>>


----------



## troy (Oct 6, 2016)

Update on this one, I'm impressed with the quality, this is in a 5 inch square plastic pot


----------

